# Mercedes Benz CL500 [INSIDE] - "banana" leather,"banana" mats....all banana



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

*Mercedes Benz CL500 [INSIDE] - "banana" leather,"banana" mats....all banana*

I had no time to put the pics with the inside detail of the CL 500…but better late than never : )
This is how the car looked at the begining


















































































Even the leather did not seem very dirty some 50/50 shot are more relevant.
I used Leatherique products for cleaning the leather.
I applied Rejuvinator Oil and after that I warmed up the inside of the car for about 2 hours and left it another 4 hours for the oil to get inside the leather.
After that everything was cleaned with Presine Clean
A 50/50 with the driver seat



















The armrest before cleaning…prepared for a 50/50….even if it did not looked dirty…









After










Before










After










Before










After




























Right side seat 50/50










Back side before










50/50









Driver door before










50/50



















Cleaning the spare wheel area




























The boot carpet cleaned










The mats
Before










Prepared for 50/50










50/50



















Before










After










Before










50/50










After










Final shots…


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW stunning work, looks like new................:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Cool what did you use on the carpets and matts?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice work, shame about the rips in the leather, but that type of perforated leather is soo easy to damage


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thats the 1st time ive EVER seen a taped up 50:50 on floor mats :lol: :lol:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> thats the 1st time ive EVER seen a taped up 50:50 on floor mats :lol: :lol:


lol worked well tho :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Leooo said:


> Cool what did you use on the carpets and matts?


1.vacuum
2.used to injector-extractor with the special shampoo
3.extracted
4.active foam for carpets and brushed very well
5.extracted the foam with the extractor
6.rubbed with a microfiber towel to get out any remaining water/shampoo



@ianFRST - hehe....thanks man  i learned it from DW...and now the 50:50's create addiction


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I LOVE that colour of leather its beautiful! Thats a great job you've done there the 50/50's are the nuts :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic job.

great 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantastic job there mate! Love those 50/50's.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice job mate, those CL's are a rare car .. But at best part of £70k they would be!!


----------



## Omid (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like that leather at all


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I didnt think it looked that bad to start with until the 50/50's. Great work and a lovely car.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work, mate!


----------

